# Brahms Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60 part 2



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Pous 60 (1875)... 
Johannes Brahms (1833-1897)
The Center Piano Quartet*

Caitlin Whitehouse, violin • Emily Williams, viola • Ilia De la Rosa, cello • Jiří Levíček, piano
Steven Harlos and George Papich, coaches

Recorded Live, November 28, 2011
Voertman Hall, 
University of North Texas

Not the pros, but a good and fresh effort.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Gagliano Ensemble, St Peter's Church, London, Belsize Park, 7th July 2012*

Jet another brilliant youth performance


----------

